# Talk me out of a G35



## mafia69 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a used car for around $18-20k. Right now my primary choice is a 05 G35 coupe. For the same price I could get a used 05 E46 330i. But its a bit down on power and the G35 has a limited slip which is only found on the M3 (correct?). Right now, I cannot afford the insurance premiums for a M3, so its either the G or 330i. Whats the justification for getting a 330i over a G35? Is there any other BMWs for that price that are good all rounders with performance and luxury? Please recommend me more options if possible. I would truly want to be a BMW owner, so talk me out of a G35. 

Thank you!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's a Datsun with a Renault engine.

Aside from that, the G35 is far too raw and thirsty at the pumps. The 3er is much more fluid on country roads and there's just a natural "feel" that encourages driver confidence. Mostly qualitative things. But if you're convinced by numbers and tech specs alone, the 3er doesn't have much to offer over the G35.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes the 3rd generation G35 is faster in a drag race. Everything else may look better on paper, but it just isn't.

I autocrossed a new 2005 G35 back in 2004.

*Danger Will Robinson! Danger!* 
I nearly put it into a wall at speeds well below what a 330i is capable of.

DLoyd1975 said it best:


> The back end gets squirrely and the traction control causes you to understeer so badly that you really hope you're pointed in the direction of something soft.


The front seats don't offer enough support. It took far to much effort to stay in the seats.

The back seat is even worse. All I could do to stay out of the other passenger's lap. Almost puked.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a 06 G35 and it scratches the itch on weekends when I want to drive a MT sports coupe. It definitely isn't a BMW but it has been very reliable and its a blast to drive on the twisties. If money is an issue than go for the G35 if it isn't than splurge a little and get the 330i. I have more fun driving my G35 than any of my BMW's!


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Elias said:


> I have a 06 G35 and it scratches the itch on weekends when I want to drive a MT sports coupe. It definitely isn't a BMW but it has been very reliable and its a blast to drive on the twisties. If money is an issue *then* go for the G35 if it isn't then splurge a little and get the 330i. I have more fun driving my G35 *than* any of my BMW's!


fixed


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Elias said:


> I have a 06 G35


I don't remember. Was it '06 or '07 that was the first year for the new updated G35?


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

get the g35, its much nicer imo


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife has a 2006 G35 coupe and I think it is a wonderful car, IF you are not looking for refinement.

There is something about the raw engine noise and somewhat unbehaved pull the car has. I have not autocrossed it (or any other car for that matter) but hear it does well. Maybe not as good as a BMW, but at least the newer G37s are rated very highly in handling comparisons.

Most reviewers say that G35/G37 is a 335i at a 328i price. For me, the BMW was just a better fit because it DOES handle better and is more refined, but it is not miles ahead of the 3er. For the price, I think the value is right on. Drive both and see what you think. I have to say that for daily driving, the G35s exhaust drone can get a bit annoying, but there is nothing like driving the car for fun with the windows down and hearing that exhaust sing. 

In short, nobody can tell you what you want but I am not going to talk you OUT of the G35.  (evil me)


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Go for the g35. With the budget you have in mind a BMW is really not the best choice. You could only go for either older or lesser equipped model; neither is a good idea for budget-minded car ownership. Besides, the maintenance and potential service expenses alone for an out of warranty BMW can be a financial drain.


----------



## bmw_dave (Feb 11, 2010)

mafia69 said:


> talk me out of a G35.
> 
> Thank you!


Ummm, G35s have been linked to obesity, early male pattern baldness and sterility.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

bmw_dave said:


> Ummm, G35s have been linked to obesity, early male pattern baldness and sterility.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

It depends what you will be using the car for


----------



## MrAdam (Mar 16, 2009)

either one is fine. obviously a BMW crowd is going to say get the 330i I mean I would lol. I just see a sh*t tone of g35s around and they never really grab my attention. the second I see 330i I catch myself staring


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

1989baby said:


> either one is fine. obviously a BMW crowd is going to say get the 330i I mean I would lol. I just see a sh*t tone of g35s around and they never really grab my attention. the second I see 330i I catch myself staring


Off topic, but that is very nice wheel fitment on that M3 in your signature :yikes: Perfect offset and stance.


----------



## MrAdam (Mar 16, 2009)

Manu said:


> Off topic, but that is very nice wheel fitment on that M3 in your signature :yikes: Perfect offset and stance.


thanks! you can see it here

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453778

sorry OP don't want to thread jack :rofl:


----------



## 1CEBITN (May 4, 2008)

Bremen Ben said:


> Go for the g35. With the budget you have in mind a BMW is really not the best choice. You could only go for either older or lesser equipped model; neither is a good idea for budget-minded car ownership. Besides, the maintenance and potential service expenses alone for an out of warranty BMW can be a financial drain.


+1 unless you have a couple grand or more a year you can afford to pay for maintenance and fixes on a bimmer that old I would go for the G. Much better reliability and cheaper to maintain...


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

G35 reliability is definitely not stellar.

Go to a G35 forum and do a search for oil consumption issues. A notable amount of G35s with the high output (298 hp) VQ35 engine that is standard with the 6MT in the 2005-2007 model years have gotten new engines (in and out of warranty) due to ridiculously high oil consumption.

http://g35driver.com/forums/engine-drivetrain-forced-induction/120735-poll-oil-consumption.html

This issue crossed the G35 off my list and led me to purchase my E46 330i with 6 speed and sport package.

Also, the 6 speed manual transmissions are pretty delicate in the early G35's (search G35driver, it's a great source of info).


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

1989baby said:


> either one is fine. obviously a BMW crowd is going to say get the 330i I mean I would lol. I just see a sh*t tone of g35s around and they never really grab my attention. the second I see 330i I catch myself staring


you stare because you own one. the 3 series is a dime a dozen. buy the g35


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> fixed


Thanks!


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

I had a G35 before I bought my 545i and I loved it. Never went wrong, drove and handled well and was excellent value for money. If I were looking for a car in the 3 Series class, I'd definitely consider the G37 too.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't much about the older G series cars. My wife and I disliked the interior on the new ones so much that we walked out of the dealership and didn't even test drive the car. The buttons and switches looked and felt like they should belong on a $15 toy, not a $45k+ car.

While waiting on my ordered BMW, we picked up an '01 e46 330xi. This was the first car I absolutely loved. If I had an idea that a car could be so much fun to drive, I would have purchased one long ago. The handling was great. The car felt so connected to the road. The steering made me feel like I was part of the car. The sound of the exhaust was just perfect. I found myself looking for excuses to drive the car. I imagine that a newer one in the same body style would be just as nice.

If you go the BMW route, make sure that you can handle the maintenance costs. There is definitely a price tag associated with sheer driving pleasure. Oil changes will probably be in the $90 range. Tires will likely be in the $600-800 range.


----------

